# neon fish



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey i was thinkin i posted in the worn thred before so cab i put 1 or 2 neon fish in a tank with 1 btta in a 2 gallon and if i can neon eat my betta flackes


----------



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont think so.... just my opinion, bettas _can_ be aggressive fish, and I think you would need a bigger tank to add any other fish. (personally, I think 2 gallons is a little to small just for a betta, but it will suffice)


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

but 2 gallon is fine for a betta i know that much but if the neon gets killed i will know because its only 40 cents


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, 40 cents? Here they are like $2.50


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Bad idea. 2 gallon is just big enough for the Betta. Partly the reason why some Betta get along with other fish is because they are in larger tanks for all them to avoid each other.
I wouldn't do it unless you want to pay 40 cents to see dead fish.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey my fish is chill i dought he would have a snack and its just 40 cents and if it gose bad ill put my 1 neon in a 1/2 gallon


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. 2 gallons is awfully small for neons and a betta. Those neons are just going to end up dead... that's a waste of money in my opinion...40 cents a fish or not. You could use that little bit of pocket change on something else more useful.

I'm amazed at how cheap they are by the way...


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

doesnt matter how cheap the fish are.......in a 2 gallon tank the neons are gonna have a very stressed, miserable short life........upgrade to a 10 gallon if you want to try to put other fish in with your betta.........Anything smaller is not doing the fish any good


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

ifish said:


> hey my fish is chill i dought he would have a snack and its just 40 cents and if it gose bad ill put my 1 neon in a 1/2 gallon


I thought the same thing you did (except our neons here are 1.99), so I put 3 neons in the 30 gallon tank with my Betta. He was fine until they got near his heater... then they were dead... literally. My Betta was also relativley calm. If he would do that in a 30 gallon, where each fish has 7+ gallons to himself, imagine what yours would do when he is having to share his two little gallons with someone else...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with everyone that a 2 gallon is barely big enough for a betta much less any other fish. Bettas can and will eat neons.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ok the i wont be that and i dont have a heater can 3 neons live in 1/2 gallon? alone


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but I honestly don't think 3 neons will do well in a half gallon bowl.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I thought they needed a heater also? And I don't think they will do well in a 1/2 gallon bowl... they need lots of room just like bettas.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

1/2 gallon is pretty much a holding tank. I honestly wouldn't put any fish in there as a permanent home. Neons like shoals and therefore you'd need a larger tank to accommodate that.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ok can an otos live with a betta? im a larger tank and how do i pronounce that


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

neons are schooling fish so if you want them happy and swimming alot you need 4 or more and they are hyper little fish youll need a bigger tank for them, and a heater and a filter.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yes, Otos are fine in a larger tank. I have 4 in a 10 gallon with my girl Gabriel.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

is one okay with a betta?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yep i put one in with one of my betas and they just ignored each other.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Are you getting a larger tank or are you trying to put the oto with the betta in your current bowl/tank?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i was planning on upgrading to maybe 5 gallon probly duning christmas


----------

